# Where can I get a new 2008 Record QS front derailleur



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bent the heck out of one of my front derailleurs last week and I need a new one. Couldn't even find one on e-bay. Tried probikekit.com and comobike.com and nothing there either.

Anybody know of a source for this part that will not cost me an arm and a leg?

If I cannot find one in a week or so, then I am going to put up another thread asking if the 2010 Record 11 front derailleur will work with my 2008 Record 10 speed.

It is insane to think that a 2008 Record groupo is already obsolete.


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Try this site http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/parts_accessories/derailleur_front_road/index.html


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

You didn't specify the size or CT or not, but a 32mm (year not specified) is here. Also, a Centaur in any size is here.


----------



## natrab (Jun 19, 2010)

I just ordered the braze-on version from chainreactioncycles.com for $89 plus shipping.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

natrab said:


> I just ordered the braze-on version from chainreactioncycles.com for $89 plus shipping.


This is what I get for that website:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25952

It looks like the braze-on and clamp on are all out of stock.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> You didn't specify the size or CT or not, but a 32mm (year not specified) is here. Also, a Centaur in any size is here.


In 2008 Campy went away from the standard vs. compact design and it was a single front derailleur for both cranks. With that said, I am running a standard 53/39 crank.

I am looking for a braze-on one since all my Colnagos use braze-on and the Bianchi is the only bike that uses a clamp on. Actually, I am using a braze-on on the Bianchi too, with an adapter for it.

If I could find the 2008 front derailleur in Campy Record, I would buy two of them. I think I found a place, but I am going to have to e-mail them about shipping since it is $29 for two derailleurs. Not to mention the derailleurs are $128 a piece.

Next year, I think I am going to upgrade my C50 to Campy Super Record 11 and retire one of my 2007 Record groupos and use it for spare parts for the other 2007 & 2008 Record groupos that I have on other bikes.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> If I cannot find one in a week or so, then I am going to put up another thread asking if the 2010 Record 11 front derailleur will work with my 2008 Record 10 speed.


This configuration will work, and this is exactly what I did myself when I switched frames and needed a new FD. So I pre-upgraded to 11-sp starting with the FD.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

fabsroman said:


> I am looking for a braze-on one since all my Colnagos use braze-on and the Bianchi is the only bike that uses a clamp on. Actually, I am using a braze-on on the Bianchi too, with an adapter for it.


I don't know if the groups match or the Bianchi clamp size, but you might swap the Bianchi braze-on and buy a new clip on.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> I don't know if the groups match or the Bianchi clamp size, but you might swap the Bianchi braze-on and buy a new clip on.


Now, I feel like a jackass. I cannot believe that I didn't think about that. I have actually found both the 32 and 35 clamp-ons online. Looks like this might be the easiest route to go. Plus, I don't really ride the Bianchi all that much.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well don't feel bad, I feel great that finally I had an idea that helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

fabsroman, if you're still looking I have a 10 speed Record QS front mech in my spares box that came shipped with my 2009 Record 11 group - the shipper replaced it without requesting the return of the original part. I don't recall that I've sold it. PM me if you're still interested, it's just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

lonefrontranger said:


> fabsroman, if you're still looking I have a 10 speed Record QS front mech in my spares box that came shipped with my 2009 Record 11 group - the shipper replaced it without requesting the return of the original part. I don't recall that I've sold it. PM me if you're still interested, it's just sitting there collecting dust.


PM sent, and thanks for the reply.


----------

